# Rotala sp. needs id



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I just stumbled across bigstick posting of his Rotala. I've had this plan for over a year now and always wondered what it was. Not too sure if it is the same but, Bigsticks posting fits it but just need confirmation. Plant was grown in highlight. I will add more photos tomorrow.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

...no ideas yet?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think it's the same, no. Leaf tips look blunter, and I've never seen our plants get that color, even under strong light and with a whole lot of iron. Almost looks like 'Nanjenshan'.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> I don't think it's the same, no. Leaf tips look blunter, and I've never seen our plants get that color, even under strong light and with a whole lot of iron. Almost looks like 'Nanjenshan'.


So your plants do not turn red? 'Nanjenshan' is a lot larger and has finer leaves compared to this plant. I will post more photos so that you can see size difference. Not unless what I have as 'Nanjenshan' isn't 'Nanjenshan'?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The stem gets red, but the leaves themselves stay yellowish green. I'm not saying what you have is necessarily Nanjenshan, but it does not look like the plant we have. I don't quite know what to make of yours.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello manini,


manini said:


> I just stumbled across bigstick posting of his Rotala.


Could You link the posting?
How long are the leaves of Your mystery Rotala, and how does Your 'Nanjenshan' look? How many leaves per whorl?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

On mine I get pinkish leaves, I havent been running all my lights either, only 2x36 t5s in a TEK over a 58. I have it turned down to decrease maintenance. Have yours been in high light Cavan?
The leaves on mine and Cavans do seem to be a bit pointer.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Right under the 4 bulb T5 fixture on my 40 and the leaves themselves never get red. If it's _R. mexicana_ like I think it is, it's the fastest growing of them by far.

I'm not sure what his plant is, but it's not what we have.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Is this the Rotala you stumbled across, manini?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> Is this the Rotala you stumbled across, manini?


That one is bigstick. My plant is on the very top of the thread.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello manini,
> 
> Could You link the posting?
> How long are the leaves of Your mystery Rotala, and how does Your 'Nanjenshan' look? How many leaves per whorl?


Miremonster:
Mystery rotala leaf is 1 cm (for the largest one) and has 5 leaves per whorl. I will need to check my 'Nanjenshan' and see how the length and whorl.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> Is this the Rotala you stumbled across, manini?


Yes, that is my photo, see the little pink on the underside of the leaf?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

manini said:


> Mystery rotala leaf is 1 cm (for the largest one) and has 5 leaves per whorl. I will need to check my 'Nanjenshan' and see how the length and whorl.


Thank You; apparently a nice tiny one, interesting.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Thank You; apparently a nice tiny one, interesting.


Got a question pertaining whorls, are they always consistent? I know that they should but I have checked and whorl count varies from 3-5. I thought that maybe it broke off but it looked like they were still symmetrical?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

manini said:


> Got a question pertaining whorls, are they always consistent? I know that they should but I have checked and whorl count varies from 3-5. I thought that maybe it broke off but it looked like they were still symmetrical?


That what I know as 'Nanjenshan' has submerged also varying and low leaf number per whorl, 3-6. (E.g. on R. "Vietnam" I counted ca. 13 leaves.) Leaves longer than these of Your mystery Rotala, to 2 cm.
As for symmetry, there is some very sophisticated stuff about mathematical patterns of leaf arrangement in plants, and development of whorled leaves, but that's beyond me:
http://www.mi.sanu.ac.rs/vismath/sg/plant.htm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10572024


----------

